

When Apps Modify Behavior - taylorbuley
http://massivegreatness.com/why-frontback-works

======
candybar
It seems strange to see a long article on the novelty of Frontback without
mentioning that it mimics and seems largely inspired by the built-in Dual Shot
feature on Galaxy S4.

~~~
freddela
Actually, it wasn't inspired. The first time I ever heard about the Dual Shot
(sorry I don't pay enough attention to Samsung) was two weeks before we
submitted to the App Store.

------
the_watcher
Never heard of frontback, but wow! What a brilliantly simple idea. I told my
younger sister about it, who loves Instagram, PicStitch, and all the other
photography apps, and she could not have been more excited. I don't know if it
will spread like the others, but I am very impressed by the idea.

